# Scriptgesteuerter Bau



## DocJunioR@work (29. Aug 2006)

Also ich möchte aus Repositories Programmfragmente auslesen und diese auf meiner Platte speichern. 
Dies ist erst mal kein Problem.
Nun soll das Ganze gebaut werden und in ein neues Repository abgelegt werden.

Das wieder in ein Repository schieben ist theoretisch auch kein Problem...
Nur der Compile dazwischen macht mir Sorgen.

Ich habe nun irgendwelche Quelldateien und Bibliotheken auf meiner Festplatte und ggf. sogar noch Classes im Zielrepository ohne die ich nicht bauen kann.

Wie krieg ich das jetzt gebaut??

Eventuell könnte ich maven dafür nutzen?
quasi müsste mein Programm das Quellverzeichnis durchgehen, die einzelnen Dateien in maven registrieren und dann einen build per maven anstarten.

Hat da vielleicht wer ne Idee?


----------



## foobar (29. Aug 2006)

Ist doch kein Problem sowas mit ant oder maven zu realisieren. Wo genau liegt das Problem?


----------



## DocJunioR@Home (30. Aug 2006)

das Problem ist einfach, dass man mich auf der grünen Wiese abgesetzt hat und ich gerade mal vor einem halben Jahr java gelernt hab- Ant und maven kenne ich namentlich und weiß auch, was sie tun, aber in der Zeit die ich noch hab (zumal noch ganz andere Aufgaben) kann ich das Ganze wohl nicht so realisieren, wie ich's gern hätte..

Naja.. muss auch nur ne Demo haben, aber es wäre toll, wenn's schon funktionieren würde..


----------

